# 68 LeMans Aftermarket Crossmembers



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

The vehicle is a 68 LeMans with a 73-74 350 and an automatic transmission. I'm unsure of what kind it has but from looking at the oil pan one of the corners is angled. My last crossmember was destroyed by a stump and I'm looking to upgrade to something that's light and strong. I'm thinking tubular design? Those seem to be cost effective, however I'm not having much luck finding anything and was hoping someone may have some ideas of what might work. I've included some pics of the old crossmember and the transmission.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is what I use on my 1966









1964-1972 A-Body with TH350 or 1968-1972 A-Body with TH400 Gear Vendors Crossmember | RCAE-GV


For the 1968-1972 hardtop frames the distance between the crossmember frame mounting holes is 53-5/8".




www.crossmembers.com





They also have one made for the gear vendors overdrive which I use. Very strong quality piece fits easy


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The drops are there for your exhaust...I run a beefed up TH350 and gear vendors OD


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Your oil pan definitely looks like a TH350 and the location of the vacuum modulaor cinches it as a TH350. Hope this helps.


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

I appreciate it. I'm tempted to just build something since there doesn't seem to be a lot in the way of aftermarket cross members. Would there be any suggestions when building a tube crossmember, materials, dimensions, tailshaft/driveshaft angle, etc? I looked at the one you sent me Lemans guy and I believe on there it says it weighs 35 pounds. My stock one only weighs about 17.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm going to get a GForce for my GTO. Light? Absolutely not. Will it help stiffen the frame? Absolutely.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

The G-Force one is stout steel...very strongly built. The original seems flimsy in comparison, but correct it is not as light.


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> The G-Force one is stout steel...very strongly built. The original seems flimsy in comparison, but correct it is not as light.


Not sure if you looked at - opg.com - catalog on pages 265 and 266 for cross members hope this helps


----------



## levilynch (Sep 28, 2020)

roger1 said:


> I'm going to get a GForce for my GTO. Light? Absolutely not. Will it help stiffen the frame? Absolutely.


Out of curiosity, how much frame stiffening does one really need for these vehicles? If 90 percent of the driving it does is highway and backroads and it isn't pushing more than 400 horse power and torque.

Turns out I may be able to use a reproduction crossmember designed for the 68-72 Chevelle. The length is 54 and some change and weighs about 9 pounds. Is there any reason why it wouldn't work with a 68 lemans?









1968-1972 Chevelle Transmission Crossmember


1968-1972 Chevelle Transmission Crossmember



www.ss396.com


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

IMO frame stiffening is always a good thing to do for both ride and quietness. The more, the better.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

They make reproductions for GTO/Lemans.





1964-72 GTO Transmission Crossmember 1964 1972 Gto/Leman...


YEARONE Classic Car Parts for American Muscle Cars | Barracuda Cuda Challenger Charger Chevelle Road Runner Camaro Super Bee Dart Duster Valiant Firebird GTO Cutlass 442 Mustang Nova GM Truck Skylark GS Monte Carlo El Camino Mopar Chevy




www.yearone.com


----------

